# Ibra sul Milan: So che era un pò disperato.



## corvorossonero (2 Settembre 2015)

*Ibra sul Milan: "So che era un pò disperato..."*

Durante la conferenza stampa per il match della Svezia contro la Russia, Ibra ha rilasciato diverse dichiarazioni sul mercato appena passato e sul suo futuro: _"Il Galatasaray? Come ho già detto, dell’interesse degli altri club se ne occupa il mio agente Mino Raiola. Sicuramente mi fa piacere ma questa domanda dovreste rivolgerla a lui. *Il Milan? Non lo so, io mi trovo bene a Parigi. Quest’estate ho deciso di riposarmi e basta. Ma so che il Milan era un po’ disperato*. Il ritiro? Beh certo, ci sarà un momento in cui dovrò dire addio al calcio giocato, sia a livello di club che con la Nazionale. Ma vi assicuro che lo saprete subito. Tutto il mondo lo saprà, sarà una notizia"._


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2015)

Ibra non ha peli sulla lingua e dice tutto quello che vuole.

Queste parole, come abbiamo sempre sostenuto, fanno capire che non c'è MAI stato nulla.


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ibra non ha peli sulla lingua e dice tutto quello che vuole.
> 
> Queste parole, come abbiamo sempre sostenuto, fanno capire che non c'è MAI stato nulla.



E' una stilettata bella grossa. Ho la sensazione che non è venuto perché deluso dal nostro mercato.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Settembre 2015)

Mi immagino le risate di Ibra quando il Gallo andava dicendo "Siamo in pole"


----------



## martinmilan (2 Settembre 2015)

ahahah che mazzata mediatica...


----------



## martinmilan (2 Settembre 2015)

è una presa per il sedere galattica...


----------



## Snake (2 Settembre 2015)

Galliani umiliato


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Settembre 2015)

Ibra vuole il Milan, sta sbattendo i piedi, la sua famiglia vuole tornare a tutti i costi a Milano


----------



## ed.vedder77 (2 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> E' una stilettata bella grossa. Ho la sensazione che non è venuto perché deluso dal nostro mercato.



Stessa sensazione


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza stampa per il match della Svezia contro la Russia, Ibra ha rilasciato diverse dichiarazioni sul mercato appena passato e sul suo futuro: _"Il Galatasaray? Come ho già detto, dell’interesse degli altri club se ne occupa il mio agente Mino Raiola. Sicuramente mi fa piacere ma questa domanda dovreste rivolgerla a lui. *Il Milan? Non lo so, io mi trovo bene a Parigi. Quest’estate ho deciso di riposarmi e basta. Ma so che il Milan era un po’ disperato*. Il ritiro? Beh certo, ci sarà un momento in cui dovrò dire addio al calcio giocato, sia a livello di club che con la Nazionale. Ma vi assicuro che lo saprete subito. Tutto il mondo lo saprà, sarà una notizia"._



Suggestione montata ad arte per far star buoni i tifosi e migliorare il drammatico e meritatissimo dato dei 17.000 abbonati.

Ibrahimovic non tornerà mai in questo Milan da metà classifica. E fa bene. A questo punto se Bee ci farà cambiare marcia con il closing e con un ruolo più penetrante di Doyen, principalmente nella scelta dei giocatori, forse potremmo anche convincerlo a venire in scadenza. Altrimenti giustamente andrà negli USA.


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Settembre 2015)

altro che l'anno prossimo a parametro zero. Quasi quasi preferisce un galatasaray a noi. Come siamo ridotti


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Settembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Galliani umiliato



e anche Berlusconi. Se va via verrà solo da noi. cit.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Settembre 2015)

Che amarezza.

Ci prendono tutti per gli zimbelli del pallone.
E la causa è solo delle persone che ci rappresentano.


----------



## ACM_Dennis (2 Settembre 2015)

Voleva il Milan e Milano ragazzi, ce lo siamo fatti scappare. È rimasto deluso dal progetto fallimentare architettato da Galliani.
Che delusione... ma ha fatto solo che bene.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (2 Settembre 2015)

100% traduzione sbagliata


----------



## osvaldobusatti (2 Settembre 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> 100% traduzione sbagliata





Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> 100% traduzione sbagliata



Bene, porta la traduzione esatta.
Sarebbe interessante.
Secondo me intendeva dire che al Milan eravamo disperati per il suo mancato arrivo...


----------



## Aron (2 Settembre 2015)

Il Milan è il club zimbello del mondo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Settembre 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> 100% traduzione sbagliata



*La traduzione che tutti riportano al momento è questa. Atteniamoci pertanto a queste parole senza divagare.*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Settembre 2015)

Ogni anno è sempre peggio a livello di immagine


----------



## Efferosso (2 Settembre 2015)

Sarebbe interessante sapere allora perché mr "senza peli sulla lingua" non se n'è uscito questa estate con un secco "Al milan non ci vado", dopo essere stato al centro di una telenovela infinita, non solo per noi, ma in generale.

Sempre pronto a fare il bullo quando sa che nessuno può rispondergli. Ma sempre, sempre, sempre. Sono dieci anni che finge di essere un dio sceso in terra, pure quando piglia delle batoste internazionali (champions, mondiale etc). Non è diverso da Galliani, in questo.


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Sarebbe interessante sapere allora perché mr "senza peli sulla lingua" non se n'è uscito questa estate con un secco "Al milan non ci vado", dopo essere stato al centro di una telenovela infinita, non solo per noi, ma in generale.
> 
> Sempre pronto a fare il bullo quando sa che nessuno può rispondergli. Non è diverso da Galliani, in questo.




Ma quale telenovela? Lui non ha MAI nominato il Milan nel corso dell'estate.


----------



## MissRossonera (2 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza stampa per il match della Svezia contro la Russia, Ibra ha rilasciato diverse dichiarazioni sul mercato appena passato e sul suo futuro: _"Il Galatasaray? Come ho già detto, dell’interesse degli altri club se ne occupa il mio agente Mino Raiola. Sicuramente mi fa piacere ma questa domanda dovreste rivolgerla a lui. *Il Milan? Non lo so, io mi trovo bene a Parigi. Quest’estate ho deciso di riposarmi e basta. Ma so che il Milan era un po’ disperato*. Il ritiro? Beh certo, ci sarà un momento in cui dovrò dire addio al calcio giocato, sia a livello di club che con la Nazionale. Ma vi assicuro che lo saprete subito. Tutto il mondo lo saprà, sarà una notizia"._



Altra presa in giro. Venghino, signori, venghino!


----------



## Aron (2 Settembre 2015)

Il 20 giugno ha cambiato tutto.

La credibilità del Milan è andata sottozero.
Ibra sarebbe potuto tornare solo con la garanzia di giocare in una squadra in grado di lottare per il titolo.
In questo Milan non sarebbe mai venuto. 


Questa proprietà prende in giro gli stessi giocatori che vuole comprare.
Credete che non abbiano fatto promesse importanti a Bacca e Luiz Adriano, la cui lista di acquirenti era tutt'altro che breve?

E' vergognoso prendere in giro addetti ai lavori, giocatori e tifosi.

Questa proprietà non ha più il senso della realtà. E' totalmente allo sbando.


----------



## mark (2 Settembre 2015)

Ma io mi chiedo: Galliani è un incompetente in malafede ok, ma Berlusconi non si sveglia? Non vede che le figure di ..... a causa di Galliani le fa anche lui? Cosa deve fare ancora quello lì per farsi cacciare? Ci ha già fatto diventare un barzelletta agli occhi di TUTTI!! Svegliati Berlusconi che è ora, non ce ne guadagna niente neanche lui!!


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Settembre 2015)

Ci prendono in giro tutti, anche gli ex-giocatori.


----------



## Efferosso (2 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quale telenovela? Lui non ha MAI nominato il Milan nel corso dell'estate.



Quella che hanno alimentato tutti i media.
Se ibra "non ha peli sulla lingua" "dice sempre quello che pensa" (ma allora dovrebbe fare pace un po' con il cervello, visto che per lui le squadre del cuore fin da bambino sono tipo 30 e tornerebbe di corsa al milan augurandoci il meglio) allora questa estate non ci avrebbe messo niente a dire:

"Non vado al Milan. Non vado da nessuna parte, figuriamoci in una squadra disperata" (ricordo sempre: squadra disperata che lui "ama", "ha nel cuore", "è casa sua" e a cui "augura ogni bene").

Ma comunque, io insisto. Tutti qui a venerarlo, letteralmente, quando bastano 5 secondi con un giornalista SERIO per smontarlo da cima a fondo. Uguale a Galliani, identico.


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Quella che hanno alimentato tutti i media.
> Se ibra "non ha peli sulla lingua" "dice sempre quello che pensa" (ma allora dovrebbe fare pace un po' con il cervello, visto che per lui le squadre del cuore fin da bambino sono tipo 30 e tornerebbe di corsa al milan augurandoci il meglio) allora questa estate non ci avrebbe messo niente a dire:
> 
> "Non vado al Milan. Non vado da nessuna parte, figuriamoci in una squadra disperata" (ricordo sempre: squadra disperata che lui "ama", "ha nel cuore", "è casa sua" e a cui "augura ogni bene").
> ...



Quando lo hanno intervistato (poche volte) ha sempre risposto:"Sto bene al Psg". 

Si è trattato di una pseudo trattativa alimentata solo dai due demoni.


----------



## Efferosso (2 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quando lo hanno intervistato (poche volte) ha sempre risposto:"Sto bene al Psg".
> 
> Si è trattato di una pseudo trattativa alimentata solo dai due demoni.



E "sto bene al PSG" per uno "come lui" con un agente "come Raiola" sarebbe una dichiarazione "tranchant"? Sempre il solito discorso: non si fa problemi a dire ".... sei? .... vuoi? vai a cucinare" se dall'altra parte c'è una giornalista succube, ma parlare così di mercato mai eh.

Allora poi però non fate le pulci agli occhi cerulei, ai "ci abbiamo provato" e affini....


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Settembre 2015)

Tanto per chiarire, la traduzione qui è corretta. Anzi, addirittura non servirebbe il "un po' "


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Tanto per chiarire, la traduzione qui è corretta. Anzi, addirittura non servirebbe il "un po' "



Rotfl.....ha detto bene. Siamo disperati!!!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza stampa per il match della Svezia contro la Russia, Ibra ha rilasciato diverse dichiarazioni sul mercato appena passato e sul suo futuro: _"Il Galatasaray? Come ho già detto, dell’interesse degli altri club se ne occupa il mio agente Mino Raiola. Sicuramente mi fa piacere ma questa domanda dovreste rivolgerla a lui. *Il Milan? Non lo so, io mi trovo bene a Parigi. Quest’estate ho deciso di riposarmi e basta. Ma so che il Milan era un po’ disperato*. Il ritiro? Beh certo, ci sarà un momento in cui dovrò dire addio al calcio giocato, sia a livello di club che con la Nazionale. Ma vi assicuro che lo saprete subito. Tutto il mondo lo saprà, sarà una notizia"._



Ragazzi, forse questa volta non c'è polemica o sotterfugio, la traduzione arrivata in Italia non è corretta.
L'intervista originale inglese dice "desperate for", in riferimento a un suo possibile spostamento.
Il senso dunque sarebbe che il Milan lo voleva a tutti i costi


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Settembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Quella che hanno alimentato tutti i media.
> Se ibra "non ha peli sulla lingua" "dice sempre quello che pensa" (ma allora dovrebbe fare pace un po' con il cervello, visto che per lui le squadre del cuore fin da bambino sono tipo 30 e tornerebbe di corsa al milan augurandoci il meglio) allora questa estate non ci avrebbe messo niente a dire:
> 
> "Non vado al Milan. Non vado da nessuna parte, figuriamoci in una squadra disperata" (ricordo sempre: squadra disperata che lui "ama", "ha nel cuore", "è casa sua" e a cui "augura ogni bene").
> ...


Lui non è una bandiera, è un top player che va in una qualsiasi grande squadra capace di pagargli un elevato ingaggio. E poi non significa che avere a cuore una squadra, significa tornare in una rosa piena di scarsoni e ridurti anche lo stipendio. A questo punto anche Thiago Silva dovrebbe tornare da noi, così come Mourinho dovrebbe tornare all'inter.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Settembre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, forse questa volta non c'è polemica o sotterfugio, la traduzione arrivata in Italia non è corretta.
> L'intervista originale inglese dice "desperate for", in riferimento a un suo possibile spostamento.
> Il senso dunque sarebbe che il Milan lo voleva a tutti i costi



Leggi il tweet che ho postato la pagina prima, la versione originale è svedese


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Settembre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, forse questa volta non c'è polemica o sotterfugio, la traduzione arrivata in Italia non è corretta.
> L'intervista originale inglese dice "desperate for", in riferimento a un suo possibile spostamento.
> Il senso dunque sarebbe che il Milan lo voleva a tutti i costi



nono....lascia perdere l'inglese. L'originale è in svedese e dice proprio milan è un pò disperato.


----------



## 13-33 (2 Settembre 2015)

Batosta clamorosa alla societa !!!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Leggi il tweet che ho postato la pagina prima, la versione originale è svedese





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> nono....lascia perdere l'inglese. L'originale è in svedese e dice proprio milan è un pò disperato.



Ho visto ora, però forse il "disperato" era sempre riferito al suo trasferimento che non è avvenuto, e non alle condizioni da barboni?
Non saprei, preciso che non voglio fare il difensore della società... lungi da me


----------



## markjordan (2 Settembre 2015)

e lui non poteva smentire le voci
raiola e galliani sempre assieme
la verita' e' che B ha bloccato il mercato e i fondi x ibra e altri arrivi


----------



## martinmilan (2 Settembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Sarebbe interessante sapere allora perché mr "senza peli sulla lingua" non se n'è uscito questa estate con un secco "Al milan non ci vado", dopo essere stato al centro di una telenovela infinita, non solo per noi, ma in generale.
> 
> Sempre pronto a fare il bullo quando sa che nessuno può rispondergli. Ma sempre, sempre, sempre. Sono dieci anni che finge di essere un dio sceso in terra, pure quando piglia delle batoste internazionali (champions, mondiale etc). Non è diverso da Galliani, in questo.



mi pare chiara la strategia di raiola...alimentare voci per strappare un rinnovo...secondo te uno che è capitano e titolare in una squadra che lotta per la champions viene al milan? ambizioso come è?


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Settembre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho visto ora, però forse il "disperato" era sempre riferito al suo trasferimento che non è avvenuto, e non alle condizioni da barboni?
> Non saprei, preciso che non voglio fare il difensore della società... lungi da me



nono, era proprio in riferimento al Milan. Perchè ha anche detto di stare bene a Parigi.


----------



## 13-33 (2 Settembre 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> e lui non poteva smentire le voci
> raiola e galliani sempre assieme
> la verita' e' che B ha bloccato il mercato e i fondi x ibra e altri arrivi


La verita e che il PSG no l'avrebbe liberato MOLTO SEMPLICE !!!!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Settembre 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> e lui non poteva smentire le voci
> raiola e galliani sempre assieme
> la verita' e' che B ha bloccato il mercato e i fondi x ibra e altri arrivi



secondo te ibra deve scomodarsi per smentire le mille voci che ogni giorno escono ? tipo quella che volevano la moglie spingere per il trasferimento a milano per via del profumo ? Poi se vogliamo essere precisi lo svedese ha sempre risposto che da parigi non si sarebbe spostato perche sta bene


----------



## martinmilan (2 Settembre 2015)

la verità...la verità...
non la sa nessuno...chi dice che volesse partire.. chi dice che volesse rinnovare..


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (2 Settembre 2015)

[MENTION=97]Lucocco Franfrescone[/MENTION] no copia e incolla


----------



## osvaldobusatti (2 Settembre 2015)

.

Ok, grazie. Non avevo dubbi, un giocatore come Ibra non sputerebbe nel piatto in cui ha mangiato e in cui potrebbe mangiare ancora.
Sarà un tipo strano, ma non è un pir1a...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Settembre 2015)

*Jennifer Wegerup, giornalista svedese, conferma la correttezza della traduzione riportata dai principali media: *


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza stampa per il match della Svezia contro la Russia, Ibra ha rilasciato diverse dichiarazioni sul mercato appena passato e sul suo futuro: _"Il Galatasaray? Come ho già detto, dell’interesse degli altri club se ne occupa il mio agente Mino Raiola. Sicuramente mi fa piacere ma questa domanda dovreste rivolgerla a lui. *Il Milan? Non lo so, io mi trovo bene a Parigi. Quest’estate ho deciso di riposarmi e basta. Ma so che il Milan era un po’ disperato*. Il ritiro? Beh certo, ci sarà un momento in cui dovrò dire addio al calcio giocato, sia a livello di club che con la Nazionale. Ma vi assicuro che lo saprete subito. Tutto il mondo lo saprà, sarà una notizia"._





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Jennifer Wegerup, giornalista svedese, conferma la correttezza della traduzione riportata dai principali media: *



Come volevasi dimostrare era tutto fumo negli occhi.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (2 Settembre 2015)

Non possiamo prendere una frase e togliere il resto del discorso. Questo non è copia ed incolla, ma comunque provo a cambiare le parole lasciando inalterato il pensiero...

.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (2 Settembre 2015)

Ditemi voi se queste sono parole contro il Milan....


----------



## Milan7champions (2 Settembre 2015)

Il solito mercenario, ma Galliani e compagnia si meritano questo e altro


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Settembre 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ditemi voi se queste sono parole contro il Milan....



Non estrapoliamo nulla, le parole riportate qui in basso provengono dal sito di Di Marzio. Quelle che prendi tu vengono da una fonte non gradita e poco affidabile.



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza stampa per il match della Svezia contro la Russia, Ibra ha rilasciato diverse dichiarazioni sul mercato appena passato e sul suo futuro: _"Il Galatasaray? Come ho già detto, dell’interesse degli altri club se ne occupa il mio agente Mino Raiola. Sicuramente mi fa piacere ma questa domanda dovreste rivolgerla a lui. *Il Milan? Non lo so, io mi trovo bene a Parigi. Quest’estate ho deciso di riposarmi e basta. Ma so che il Milan era un po’ disperato*. Il ritiro? Beh certo, ci sarà un momento in cui dovrò dire addio al calcio giocato, sia a livello di club che con la Nazionale. Ma vi assicuro che lo saprete subito. Tutto il mondo lo saprà, sarà una notizia"._





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Jennifer Wegerup, giornalista svedese, conferma la correttezza della traduzione riportata dai principali media: *



.


----------



## martinmilan (2 Settembre 2015)

ma chissenfrega se è contro il milan...il fatto è che fin dall'inizio ha detto subito che sarebbe rimasto là...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (2 Settembre 2015)

è la traduzione INTEGRALE del suo discorso
Non tagliata...
Capita spesso che alcuni siti riportino dichiarazioni tagliate. Questa invece è quella integrale, dove si capisce molto meglio il pensiero di Ibra, e secondo me da una visione più ampia della cosa.
Ibra dice apertamente che noi abbiamo fatto una proposta concreta, che lui ha apprezzato.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Settembre 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> è la traduzione INTEGRALE del suo discorso
> Non tagliata...
> Capita spesso che alcuni siti riportino dichiarazioni tagliate. Questa invece è quella integrale, dove si capisce molto meglio il pensiero di Ibra.



http://www.milanworld.net/le-fonti-delle-notizie-natura-e-raccomandazioni-vt29537.html

Non fatecelo ripetere 1000 volte. Se volete riportare notizie fatelo da una delle fonti qui in alto. Stop. Le altre non consideratele proprio, soprattutto quelle che da sempre si dimostrano poco affidabili.



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza stampa per il match della Svezia contro la Russia, Ibra ha rilasciato diverse dichiarazioni sul mercato appena passato e sul suo futuro: _"Il Galatasaray? Come ho già detto, dell’interesse degli altri club se ne occupa il mio agente Mino Raiola. Sicuramente mi fa piacere ma questa domanda dovreste rivolgerla a lui. *Il Milan? Non lo so, io mi trovo bene a Parigi. Quest’estate ho deciso di riposarmi e basta. Ma so che il Milan era un po’ disperato*. Il ritiro? Beh certo, ci sarà un momento in cui dovrò dire addio al calcio giocato, sia a livello di club che con la Nazionale. Ma vi assicuro che lo saprete subito. Tutto il mondo lo saprà, sarà una notizia"._





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Jennifer Wegerup, giornalista svedese, conferma la correttezza della traduzione riportata dai principali media: *



.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (2 Settembre 2015)

[MENTION=97]Lucocco Franfrescone[/MENTION] abbiamo verificato anche l'intervista originale e non dice niente di diverso da quello riportato on topic, dacci un taglio.


----------



## runner (2 Settembre 2015)

a ma Ibra non è mai piaciuto e questo è sempre stato chiaro, oggettivamente molto forte, ma come calciatore è un mercenario come tutti, se fossimo noi a sganciargli lo stipendio direbbe che il Milan è la sua vita....


----------



## Clarence84 (2 Settembre 2015)

Altra palata. E' un campione, ma le sue dichiarazioni ci ricordano sempre che è anche il campione dei mercenari. 
Provare a riprenderlo anche se in scadenza, a 34 anni suonati, sborsando comunque bei soldi per lo stipendio, non so... forse vale la pena lasciar perdere e guardare avanti...


----------



## Aron (2 Settembre 2015)

Clarence84 ha scritto:


> Altra palata. E' un campione, ma le sue dichiarazioni ci ricordano sempre che è anche il campione dei mercenari.
> Provare a riprenderlo anche se in scadenza, a 34 anni suonati, sborsando comunque bei soldi per lo stipendio, non so... forse vale la pena lasciar perdere e guardare avanti...



Uno come lui che rifiuta di tornare in questo Milan non è un mercenario, ma uno con sale in zucca.


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Settembre 2015)

Ripeto, alla luce delle dichiarazioni, per me è rimasto deluso dal nostro mercato e ha preferito rimanere al Psg, giustamente. Queste dichiarazioni insieme a quelle del DS dello Zenit stanno praticamente sbugiardando e mettendo in cattiva luce Galliani. Vediamo quanto ancora sono masochisti in società.


----------



## Clarence84 (2 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Uno come lui che rifiuta di tornare in questo Milan non è un mercenario, ma uno con sale in zucca.



Allora facciamo mercenario con sale in zucca. 

Mercenario perché (come tanti altri) non è uno che prova o trasmette attaccamento per la maglia che indossa e va unicamente dove trova il rapporto più alto tra soldi guadagnati / valore della squadra, ricordiamo anche chi è il suo agente.
In più, io non penso si sia dimenticato del tutto che l'hanno venduto nonostante volesse rimanere. Il suo odio verso Galliani era noto e secondo me quel sassolino dalla scarpa se lo deve ancora togliere...

Però con sale in zucca perché col cavolo che ci veniva qui a fare delle figure di m.


----------



## Jino (2 Settembre 2015)

Siamo disperati eccome. Solo tu potevi venire a salvarci Zlatan.


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2015)

Ibra non tornerà MAI al Milan.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ibra non tornerà MAI al Milan.


Penso anche io. Raiola avrà fatto giusto annusare Ibra a Galliani, per strappare il rinnovo di Abate e l'ingaggio di Ely. Poi ci ha tirato il bidone dandoci Balotelli anziché lo svedese.


----------



## Jino (2 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ibra non tornerà MAI al Milan.



Infatti l'unica occasione era questa, il prossimo anno prenderà giustamente altre strade.


----------



## centopercento (2 Settembre 2015)

.


----------



## 666psycho (2 Settembre 2015)

.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza stampa per il match della Svezia contro la Russia, Ibra ha rilasciato diverse dichiarazioni sul mercato appena passato e sul suo futuro: _"Il Galatasaray? Come ho già detto, dell’interesse degli altri club se ne occupa il mio agente Mino Raiola. Sicuramente mi fa piacere ma questa domanda dovreste rivolgerla a lui. *Il Milan? Non lo so, io mi trovo bene a Parigi. Quest’estate ho deciso di riposarmi e basta. Ma so che il Milan era un po’ disperato*. Il ritiro? Beh certo, ci sarà un momento in cui dovrò dire addio al calcio giocato, sia a livello di club che con la Nazionale. Ma vi assicuro che lo saprete subito. Tutto il mondo lo saprà, sarà una notizia"._





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Jennifer Wegerup, giornalista svedese, conferma la correttezza della traduzione riportata dai principali media: *



*Quotate*


----------



## centopercento (2 Settembre 2015)

[MENTION=2296]centopercento[/MENTION] Innanzitutto, no link esterni (leggi il regolamento). Poi, abbiamo confermato la traduzione svedese originale. Basta off topic.


----------



## centopercento (2 Settembre 2015)

basta veramente con ste boiate madonna..


----------



## PoloNegativo (2 Settembre 2015)

Basta con questo Ibra Ibra Ibra come se non ci fossero altri giocatori. L'attacco è già ottimo, con Ibra migliorerebbe sì, ma non di molto visto che abbiamo già due ottimi attaccanti, e forse non lo volete capire. Avremmo un'ottima squadra se avessimo un centrocampo decente ma voi continuate con questo Ibra Ibra Ibra, come se fosse l'unico giocatore in grado di farci fare il salto di qualità, e invece sarebbe quello più costoso. Poi è ovvio, in confronto a Bertolacci sarebbe un'operazione fenomenale, ma non dimentichiamoci che ci sono veramente tanti giocatori che farebbero al caso nostro molto più di Ibra ma che non vengono associati al Milan per il semplice fatto che Galliani neanche li conosce.


----------



## 666psycho (2 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ibra non tornerà MAI al Milan.



secondo me una possibilità che venga l'anno prossimo esiste.. ma non al 100%, è l'unico motivo che potrebbe spiegare l'acquisto di Balotelli, oltre l'incompetenza del geometra..


----------



## wfiesso (2 Settembre 2015)

quest'anno Galliani si sta prendendo delle smelmate pubbliche clamorose


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Settembre 2015)

Non vedo proprio una presa in giro, ha detto che il Milan l'ha cercato disperatamente, non che siamo una manica di disperati.


----------



## Renegade (2 Settembre 2015)

Non capisco perché non abbia dichiarato chiaramente ''Non voglio illudere i milanisti, non mi muovo da Parigi, non fidatevi dei giornali''.


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Settembre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non vedo proprio una presa in giro, ha detto che il Milan l'ha cercato disperatamente, non che siamo una manica di disperati.



aridaje.


----------



## The Ripper (2 Settembre 2015)

Che vi dicevo ad inizio estate?
1)perché Ibra dovrebbe venire al Milan, non solo per un motivo economico, ma anche dopo tutto quello che ha detto a Galliani e visto che non si sono lasciati proprio bene. ---->queste dichiarazioni dimostrano quanto Ibra ce l'abbia ancora con Fester
2)questa trattativa mi sembra come quella per Fabregas----> difatti non c'è mai stata possibilità che Ibra venisse, quantomeno una reale trattativa...come con Fabregas, appunto.


----------



## martinmilan (2 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché non abbia dichiarato chiaramente ''Non voglio illudere i milanisti, non mi muovo da Parigi, non fidatevi dei giornali''.



perchè a raiola faceva comodo avere voci di squadre interessate così da poter strappare un rinnovo...è la strategia classica di raiola..ormai la conoscono anche i sassi..


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Settembre 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> perchè a raiola faceva comodo avere voci di squadre interessate così da poter strappare un rinnovo...è la strategia classica di raiola..ormai la conoscono anche i sassi..



non credo a questa ipotesi sinceramente. Anche perché non c'è stato nessun rinnovo. Alciato, che fino ad oggi ci ha preso su tutto riguardo il milan, era stato chiaro, il Psg aveva offerto un rinnovo a IBra, che però ha preferito non accettare. Probabile volesse venire, ma vedendo una squadra del genere ha ovviamente preferito rimanere a Parigi. Chi può biasimarlo?


----------



## demonark (2 Settembre 2015)

già io sto nero per marotta che ne ho da sbollire per almeno 2 mesi prima di finire le bestemmie, ma anche qui vedo che non si scherza....
sarei furioso con galliani e la società....
e dire che mi aspettavo un grande mercato del milan, ne ero convinto, poi però a un tratto si è fermato tutto e non è arrivato più nessuno.
avevate bisogno di altro, ma qui siamo OT.
su ibra che dire, vi serviva come il pane, pure io l'avrei preso nella juve dopo aver capito che marotta non c'aveva capito una mazza con il trequartista.
sinceramente non so che pensare, ibra è fatto così, è sincero, preferisco la sua sincerità maliziosa e cattivella contro la mia squadra (parlo a livello ipotetico e fossi milanista) che le dolci parole bugiarde di galliani quando vi prendeva in giro su ibra, perchè è questo che la dichiarazione di ibra ha svelato: VI STAVA PRENDENDO SOLO PER I FONDELLI.
comunque nond evo attaccarlo io, vedo che già in tanti ci pensate da soli, io ho già marotta che quest'anno che ha fatto di tutto per non essere di meno a galliani.
auguri per il campionato, sinceramente credo ne abbiate bisogno per arrivare terzi, poi chissà, tutto è possibile nel calcio.....


----------



## martinmilan (2 Settembre 2015)

assolutamente no...ibra voleva il rinnovo e ha minacciato con frasette enigmatiche di volersene andare...lo sceicco non ci è cascato.
questa è la mia versione fin dall'inizio e niente può farmi credre il contrario..ormai raiola l'ho inquadrato e se non capite che ci ha usato per altri scopi..beh...allora siete un pò ciechi eh...


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Settembre 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> assolutamente no...ibra voleva il rinnovo e ha minacciato con frasette enigmatiche di volersene andare...lo sceicco non ci è cascato.
> questa è la mia versione fin dall'inizio e niente può farmi credre il contrario..ormai raiola l'ho inquadrato e se non capite che ci ha usato per altri scopi..beh...allora siete un pò ciechi eh...



si certo, minacciato lo sceicco, che ha talmente tanti soldi da tenerlo in tribuna fino alla scadenza. Ma siamo seri.
L'ipotesi c'era, ed era evidente. Tre incontri ha fatto Raiola con lo sceicco, di cui in uno c'era pure Zlatan. Se era per il rinnovo stai tranquillo che già aveva rinnovato. Ripeto Alciato ne sa più di tutti di questa storia, ed ha informato che il Psg aveva proposto il rinnovo per altri 3 anni. Risultato? niente rinnovo. Ma visto lo schifo di rosa messa in piedi da Galliani, ha preferito rimanere lì, lanciando queste bordate. Fatto bene.


----------



## martinmilan (2 Settembre 2015)

secondo me no...ibra voleva il rinnovo e raiola ha provato a tirare in mezzo il milan ecc...

lo dicono tutti che ibra non è mai stato uno a cui piace rimanere a scadenza..


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Settembre 2015)

e perché data la proposta del Psg non ha rinnovato? facciamocele due domande.


----------



## martinmilan (2 Settembre 2015)

quale proposta?


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Settembre 2015)

cerca su internet a proposito del triennale offerto dal Psg a Ibra, ne ha parlato Alciato. L'unico che ha preso tutto su di noi. Dicendo fin dall'inizio che era impossibile.


----------



## martinmilan (2 Settembre 2015)

mai sentito e non ci credo...ne ho sentite di ogni tipo questa estate..penso che ibra avrebbe rinnovato al volo se gliel avessero proposto a meno che non gli dessero meno soldi...allora a quel punto magari preferirebbe andare in mls a prendere 20 milioni all'anno.


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Settembre 2015)

vabbè amen.


----------



## Miro (2 Settembre 2015)

Per come l'ho intesa io, il Milan voleva farlo tornare fortemente ma lui gli ha dato il due di picche vedendo l'andazzo che tirava in fatto di progetto e di mercato, quindi disperati perchè ha detto di no.


----------



## Efferosso (2 Settembre 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> mi pare chiara la strategia di raiola...alimentare voci per strappare un rinnovo...secondo te uno che è capitano e titolare in una squadra che lotta per la champions viene al milan? ambizioso come è?



No non mi illudo di certo che un giocatore del suo livello, anche se a fine carriera, venga da noi.
A me fa specie che qua dentro (e non solo) questo voltafaccia sia considerato da tutti uno tutto di un pezzo, che non le manda a dire, uomo vero etc etc, tanto da metterlo pure nella Hall of Fame. Niente di tutto questo proprio.

Vorrei vedere solo Boban intervistarlo per 10 minuti, voglio vedere come ne esce poi.
O alza le mani/insulta etc (ma del resto uno che nasce teppista e buzzurro non è che possa diventare dal niente un artista della comunicazione) oppure se ne va. 10 a 1.


----------



## Ecthelion (2 Settembre 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Per come l'ho intesa io, il Milan voleva farlo tornare fortemente ma lui gli ha dato il due di picche vedendo l'andazzo che tirava in fatto di progetto e di mercato, quindi disperati perchè ha detto di no.



Così la interpreto anch'io


----------



## martinmilan (2 Settembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> No non mi illudo di certo che un giocatore del suo livello, anche se a fine carriera, venga da noi.
> A me fa specie che qua dentro (e non solo) questo voltafaccia sia considerato da tutti uno tutto di un pezzo, che non le manda a dire, uomo vero etc etc. Niente di tutto questo proprio.



il voltafaccia ci sta...galliani lo ha ceduto contro il suo volere e poi lo ha rivoluto...a quel punto ibra si è preso la rivincita e ci ha usati come specchietto per il rinnovo e raiola ci ha piazzato ely balotelli e abate...sai che risate che si stanno facendo...


----------



## Fabregas (2 Settembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> No non mi illudo di certo che un giocatore del suo livello, anche se a fine carriera, venga da noi.
> A me fa specie che qua dentro (e non solo) questo voltafaccia sia considerato da tutti uno tutto di un pezzo, che non le manda a dire, uomo vero etc etc, tanto da metterlo pure nella Hall of Fame. Niente di tutto questo proprio.
> 
> Vorrei vedere solo Boban intervistarlo per 10 minuti, voglio vedere come ne esce poi.
> O alza le mani/insulta etc (ma del resto uno che nasce teppista e buzzurro non è che possa diventare dal niente un artista della comunicazione) oppure se ne va. 10 a 1.



Quoto in toto. 

Cosa darei poi vederlo intervistato da un giornalista vero, non dai quei 4 pagliacci che zittisce pure un bambino.

Un mercenario come pochi al mondo, sarebbe in grado di cambiare squadra pur di guadagnare 1€ di più. 

Fino ad Agosto tutti ad adorarlo come "dio", colui che quà che là, il solito bla bla bla da bar 
-Adesso come la volpe con l'uva però-
Si contavano sulle dita di una mano quelli che lo dipingevano per quello che era realmente.


----------



## devils milano (2 Settembre 2015)

è una legnata...di fatto non è mai esistita trattativa,o meglio se mai ci sia stato un abbozzo del genere Ibra non l'ha mai presa sul serio.
A questo punto per noi tifosi meglio che sia andata cosi...da un lato s*******ta una società che non sa piu come far mercato contro le big d'europa,dall'altro rinuncia allo stesso Ibra, che senza bisogno di tante spiegazioni ci ha fatto capire che non gliene frega niente del rossonero..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Settembre 2015)

Tra l'altro ha usato il verbo al passato quindi non si riferisce agli ultimi sviluppi del mercato. Disperata sarà stata la presunta offerta di Galliani, che avrebbe dovuto almeno pareggiare il suo stipendio al PSG invece gli offriva assurdamente molto meno, una proposta appunto senza speranza. Galliani ha fatto gli interessi di Raiola alimentando una falsa trattativa, è tutto un teatrino a cui si presta pure Zlatan.


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Settembre 2015)

Zlatan ha ragione, Galliani è un dellinquente disperato, non c'e serieta nel Milan


----------



## folletto (3 Settembre 2015)

L'immagine di questa società sta precipitando


----------

